# البابا شنودة ضيف برنامج وجهة نظر يوم 26-27/9/2010



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

يوم الأحد الموافق 26-9-2010
سيكون البابا شنودة ضيف برنامج وجهة نظر 
لتوضيح بعض  القضايا الهامة
البرنامج يعرض بالقناة الأولى يوم الأحد الساعة الثامنة مساء


----------



## sparrow (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: البابا شنودة ضيف برنامج وجهة نظر يوم 26-9-2010*

كذا مرة اسمع انه جه في التليفزيون وللاسف مش بشوفه 
شكرا للخبر 
هنتابع اكيد 
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: البابا شنودة ضيف برنامج وجهة نظر يوم 26-9-2010*

اللقاء جاى فى وقت صعب جدا ومنتظرين توضيحه للأمور الملتبسه على من غابت عقولهم


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: البابا شنودة ضيف برنامج وجهة نظر يوم 26-9-2010*

شكرا للخبر والمجهود

سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: البابا شنودة ضيف برنامج وجهة نظر يوم 26-9-2010*

شكرا على الخبر وتوضيح الميعاد  

اكيد لازم نشوفه ​


----------



## BITAR (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: البابا شنودة ضيف برنامج وجهة نظر يوم 26-9-2010*

*كان لقاء رائعة كعادة قداسة البابا*
*ووضح فية كثير من الخلط فى الاوراق*
*فى كل الامور*
*خصوصا *
*المظاهرات*
*وان الكنيسه ليست دوله داخل دوله ...الخ*
* وله تكمله غدا*
*الساعة 8 مساءا*
*وستعاد حلقه اليوم الساعة 3 صباحا يوم 27/9/2010 *​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: البابا شنودة ضيف برنامج وجهة نظر يوم 26-9-2010*

صراحه انا معجبنيش طريقه سيدنا في الرد علي موضوع 
الانبا بيشوي وليه اصلا يعتزر وهو الانبا بشوي غلط في حد 
زي ماهما قالو وشتمو 
الرب يحافظ عليه​


----------



## BITAR (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: البابا شنودة ضيف برنامج وجهة نظر يوم 26-9-2010*

*

*
*البابا شنودة في حواره مع عبد اللطيف المناوي*​

*أكد البابا شنودة بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية أن الوضع المحتقن في مصر الآن غير مقبول فالمعروف عن مصر أنها بلد السلام ، والداعية للسلام في الشرق الأوسط ، فإذا كان لا يوجد سلام داخلها فيكف تعممه في المنطقة بالكامل ، مضيفاً أننا نحتاج إلي تهدئة لهذا التوتر الموجود ، فالنار لا تطفئها نار ولكن تطفئها الماء ، وهكذا التوتر لا يعالجه توتر إنما يعالجه السلام والمحبة والإخوة والتفاهم .*
*وقال البابا في حوار له ببرنامج " وجهة نظر " مع عبد اللطيف المناوي أذيع مساء الأحد علي القناة الأولي أشك في أن الأنبا بيشوي قال علي المسلمين أنهم " ضيوف " فليس كل ما ينشر في الصحف نصدقه بتسليم كبير ، ربما كتبت كلمة بغير فهمها أو قصدها ، أو أخذت عبارة مبتورة من حديث طويل ، وأضاف : نحن يا أخي في أرض يملكها الله ونحن ضيوف علي الله في أرضه ، لا نسطيع القول بأن الأغلبية ضيوف ، فنحن كأقباط ضيوف لدي المسلمين ، معتبراً أن الأمور تؤخذ بحساسية تثير الجو ، و لا أعلم قيلت أم لا وفي أي مجال وما المقصود ، ولكن الأنبا بيشوي شخص ذكي جدا والمفروض أنه يراعي فعل أي كلمة يقولها ، و كلنا أخوة وأبناء لهذا الوطن وجيران وزملاء في هذا الوطن فلا أحد ضيف علي الآخر واتصور أن تكون العبارة كتبت بطريقة صحفية ليست صحيحة ، مؤكداً أن الأنبا نفسه بيشوي يؤكد في أحاديثه أنه يدافع عن الإسلام سواء في مصر أو في الهيئات العالمية كمجلس الكنائس العالمي والقضية الفلسطينية ، فالتصريح – كما يقول البابا - لا يسير مع النسق الطبيعي للغة الأنبا بيشوي في الحديث وهذا يتناقض مع الموقف الواضح للكنيسة " التعايش مع أهل الوطن الواحد " فكلنا أبناء لمصر وكلنا أسرة واحدة داخل مصر ، ومجرد إثارة الموضوع علي أي مستوي يعتبر شكل غير لائق وتصعيده أيضا غير لائق ..*
*واتهم البابا الصحافة بأنه السبب وراء تصعيد الأزمة ، مؤكداً أنها أعطيب حرية تجاوزها بعض الصحفيين ، والمفترض أن تكون رسالة الصحافة من أجل خير البلد ، أما الاصرار علي عرض مشاكل تولد توتر ليست من واجب الصحافة إثارته ، فلابد أن يدرس الصحفي ردود فعل ما يكتبه ، حتي لو قال كلمة ورآها غير صالحة المفروض يحذفها !*
*وتطرق البابا للحديث عن نص المحاضرة التي تم توزيعها في مؤتمر تثبيت العقيدة والتي شككت في عصمة القرآن قائلاً : الأية التي ذكرت – يقصد نفي صلب المسيح بحسب العقيدة الإسلامية – ليس من اللائق أن نناقشها أصلاً ، فالحوار الديني بين المسلمين والاقباط يكون في النقاط المشتركة والمساحة المشتركة بيننا وبين المسلمين ويكون مجرد تعاون من أجل خير البلد ونشر الفضيلة ولكن لا يدخل الخلافات الدينية فيه ، فكل شخص له إيمانه الذي يعتز به ، وعمرنا – أي الكنيسة - ما نجرح شخصا في أموره الإيمانية ، لأن نفسية كل شخص أمانة في اعناقنا وواجب روحي ألا نجرح انسان ، متسائلاً " كيف حدث سرد لتلك الأشياء ؟ ربما كان المقصود مناقشة بعض الآيات فقط ؟ ولكن بشكل عام ليس من اللائق أن تعرض هذه المشاكل ، ولكن يبدو أن القائمين علي المؤتمر ظنوا أن مؤتمر يخص الكهنة فقط " أمور جوه البيت " لكن كان هناك صحفيين حاضرين ، قائلاً : أنا آسف لجرح شعور أخواننا المسلمين ومستعدين لترضيهم بأي طريقة ، لأننا حريصيين علي استمرار علاقتنا بهم ، مؤكداً أن علاقته بالقادة المسلمين طيبة وصلت إلي الصداقة والأخوة ، ويكفي أنه عندما توفي الشيخ طنطاوي الناس قدموا العزاء لي فيه ، فالمحبة للمسلمين شاملة ولا تسمح بمثل هذا الانقسام وبالأخص في النواحي الدينية*
*وأضاف أنا أتفق مع مجمع البحوث الإسلامية في كون العقائد خط أحمر " عميق " ، فالحوار في النقاط التي نتعاون فيها من أجل البلد وليس في الخلافات العقائدية إلا لو كان الهدف مثلا اثبات وجود الله للملحدين أو التحدث عن صفات الله التي نؤمن بها جميعاً .*
*وبرر " تأخير " شجب الكنيسة لتصريحات الأنبا بيشوي التي كان من الممكن أن تنزع فتيل الأزمة مبكراً بأنها لم تتصور أن تتطور الأمور بهذه الصورة ، قائلاً : لو كنت أعلم ذلك لكنت التقيت بالأنبا بيشوي لكنه لم موجوداً بالقاهرة ، لدرجة أنني لم أره منذ 6 أيام ، ولم أناقشه فيما صدر عنه ، ونفي البابا عمله بمحتوي نص المحاضرة ، مؤكداً أنه سيغير اسم المؤتمر من " تثبيت العقيدة " إلي شرح العقيدة ، فضلاً عن كونه لا يعلم مضمون المحاضرة ولو كنت أعلم لمنعت المحاضرة .*
*وأشار البابا أن لم يريد أن يذكر اسم الدكتور سليم العوا في معرض رده علي تصريحات التي قال فيها بوجود أسلحة في الكنائس لأنه لا يتعرض لاشخاص ، نافياً أن تكون هناك حوارات سابقة جمعت بينه وبين العوا .*
*وفي رأيه فإن المناخ المحتقن حاليا يرجع إلي إثارة عدة أزمات علي رأسها " أزمة " كاميليا التي قبل أنها اسملت وأخذت منهم – أي المسلمين - ولذا أقاموا ضجيج حول هذا الموضوع ولكنها لم تسلم إطلاقا و ظهرت بالصوت والصورة وقالت انها مسيحية وأنهم يقولوا عليها أشياء غير صحيحة ويتدخلون في حياتها الخاصة ، متسائلاً هل يمكن أن تحدث سيدة خلاف علي مستوي بلد أجمع ؟ ، لماذا الضجيج حول موضوع يكاد يكون شخصي ، فتحول مسلم إلي مسيحي أو العكس لا ينقص المسيحية أو الإسلام ولا يزيدهما ، ولكن ربما هنا حماس لدي بعض الأشخاص للحرص علي عدم ترك معارفهم لدينهم ، ولكن أزمة كاميليا تطورت من مسألة فرد معين إلي هياج استخدمت شتائم وكلام صعب ولم نتكلم وسكتنا !*
*وشدد البابا أن الكنيسة لم تقم بمظاهرات ضد المظاهرات التي نظمها بعض نشطاء الفيس بوك ضده أمام بعض المساجد في القاهرة والاسكندرية والتي قال أنها تؤذي شعور كل مسيحي إلي أبعد الحدود ،مفرقاً بين التظاهرات التي قام بها شباب الكنيسة في بداية اختفاءها التي التمس لها فيها عذر مكانة " زوجة الكاهن " في قلوبهم ، ومؤكداً أنهم لم يسببوا مشكلات لأي شخص .*
*ورد البابا علي سؤال للمذيع كان نصه " هل آن الأوان لأن يتم التعامل مع رجال الدين وفق قواعد القانون ففي حالة البلاغ الكاذب الذي يؤدي لاحداث طائفية يتم محاسبة المسئول ؟ قائلاً : نحتاج أولا لتحقيق شفاف لمعرفة من المخطئ ، فهناك الكثير من الناس يدافعون عن ما لا يعرفون وكثير يتهمون ما لا يعرفون ، وقد تم تقديم العديد من الكهنة – لم يفصح عنهم – إلي محاكمات كنسية لأنه أخطأوا أخطاء شديدة ، رغم أن محاكمتهم ربما لا ترضي بعض الناس ، ولكنني لا أستطيع الإعلان عن هويتهم أو أخطائهم حتي " لا أفضخهم " فنحن أمناء علي أسرار الناس ولو اعلننا الاسباب فسنكون كأننا أوقعنا عليهم عقوبة أخري .*
*موضحاً أن هناك نظام خاص لمحاكمة رجال الدين في الكنيسة بناء علي قوانين الكنيسة وآيات الإنجيل ، والكاهن يحقق معه ويواجه بكل شئ و ربما يأخذ هذا الأمر وقت طويل ، ولكننا نلتمس الرأفة والعدل في الحكم ولكن لا نترك مخطئ بدون ما يأخذ حسابه ، وفي رأيه فإن قوانين الدولة هي التي يجب أن تكون حاكمة في هذا الموضوع ، عندما يصل الأمر لجريمة ضد الدولة تحاكم ، ولو كان خطئا داخل البيت فهو لا يحتاج تدخل للدولة ونحن نترك أمور كثيرة للدولة لو كانت تخصه فعند تعريض الوطن للفتنة فالكل يحاكم " المتظاهرين والمحرضين" وفي هذه الحالة فإن آلاف سيحولون للمحاكمة وليست سهلة .*
*وعلق البابا علي القوانين التي تحظر التظاهر في أماكن العبادة قائلاً : لا مانع عندي من تطبيق هذه القوانين فإذا ما كان يحدث داخل أسوار الكاتدرائية مرفوض فكذلك التظاهرات ضد الكنيسة أمام أبوا المساجد مرفوضة وعلي الدولة أن توقفها ملحماً أنهم تخرج بعد صلاة الجمعة ، لكنه استدرك قائلاً : هناك فرق بين التجمع الاحتجاجي وبين التظاهر التي يحدث فيها سباب ولعن ، فلابد أن ندرس معني التظاهر وحدود المسئولية فيما يحدث " التظاهرات ضدنا فيها لعن وسب ومنشورات توزع " فهي اساءات شخصية وليست مجرد وقفة احتجاجية ، ونحن – أي الكنيسة - لم نتكلم عن كل هذا ولم نأخذ اي اجراء ولم نقل للدولة " ساكتة ليه " ، أما التجمع داخل الكاتدرائية فيختلف تماماً عما سبق مشيراً أن وسائل الإعلام نشر أن بعض الأقباط يريدون التظاهر ضد الكنيسة – يقصد الأنبا بيشوي – في ساحة الكاتدرائية !*
*مضيفاً أن الأقباط يعتبرون أبواب الكنيسة مفتوحة للجميع ، ولكننا نحاول بقدر الإمكان أن نمنع أي تجمع احتجاجي ، وقد معناهم الأسبوع الماضي من الدخول فضلا عن رفض دخول لافتات احتجاجية لساحة الكاتدرائية ، وذكر البابا أنه في بعض الأحيان ينتهز الناس الفرصة للمطالبة بما يريدون ففي اجتماع الأربعاء " العظة الأسبوعية " فؤجئت بسيدة مسنة تصرخ وأنا أجيب عن بعض الأسئلة ، كشفت بعد ذلك أنه أم أو " عمة " الشابة التي أشهرت إسلامها بالإسماعيلية " شرق القنطرة " وتدعي ماريان فهي خرجت كأي أم جزعت لفراق بنتها ونحن لم نفعل شيئا ولم نقم الدنيا ونقعدها ، وهناك شابة أخري تدعي " نسمة " أشهرت إسلامها ولم نعلق ، ولكن يبدو أن هناك حساسية من الجانب الآخر صعبة جدا ، فليس لمجرد أن مسلمة تركت دينها ، وإنما لإمرأة مسيحية ظن انها أسملت ، مستنكرا قول الشيخ أبو يحيي الذي يقول أنها كان شاهد عيان علي إسلام السيدة كاميليا " عندما ذهبنا للأزهر لإشهار إسلامها فؤجئنا بأن الأزهر كان ممتلأ بالقساوسة كأنه الكاتدرائية!*
*وطالب البابا بعودة جلسات " النصح والإرشاد " التي قال أنه يقبلها علي الطرفين باعتبارها أحد العناصر النازعة لأي فتيل طائفي .*
*وعرج إلي ما سماه التهم التي تتهم بها الكنيسة ومنها كونها " دولة داخل الدولة " قائلاً في كثير من الاحيان لا وجود لنا في الدولة خالص سواء في البرلمانات النقابات وكل التشكيلات النيابية .*
*أما التهمة الأخري فهي " الاستقواء بالخارج " متسائلا عن معناه ، لأن الدولة كسلطة يمكنها أن ترصد ذلك ، وفي رأيه فإن هذا التهمة تأي في سياق حادث طائفي تصل أخباره للخارج كالبرق وعليه يتضايق " أولادنا "في المهجر علي ما يجري لعائلاتهم بالخارج مثل حادث نجع حمادي حيثن قتل 6 مصريين " منهم 5 أقباط " ليلة عيد الميلاد وهي فاجعة أثرت في كل المصريين علي اختلاف انتماءاتهم الدينية .*
*واستهجن البابا " تباطؤ" اجراءات التقاضي والتأجيل المستمر للقضية لأنها " حساسة " قائلا : في بعض الأوقات " انبسطت " من التأجيل فإذا كان القاضي لا يرد ان يبت الموضوع ، فعندما تتغير السنة القضائية ربما يصدر الحكم الحكم يكون أسرع ، وفي هذه القضية فالمتهم علي حسب كلام رجال المباحث مسجل خطر ، و الرصاص الموجود في أجسام القتلي والمصابين نفس الرصاص الموجود ببندقيته ، ورغم ذلك لو القضاء يري أنه من الحكمة التأجيل فليؤجل ، ولكن سيكون له أثره السلبي علي الناس *
*وفيما يتعلق بتساؤلات الرأي العام بخصوص السيدة التي ظهرت علي المنتديات المسيحية تقول أنها كاميليا شحاتة وتنفي أنباء إسلامها ، فقد رفض البابا التشكيك في صحة الفيديو ، مؤكداً أن الكنيسة لم تشكك في الفيديو الخاصة بفتاة الاسماعيلية التي أشهرت إسلامها ، فلو ساد مبدا الشك فسوف يسود في أي حالة أخري ، وأضاف : لا أعرف قصة التسجيل و لا كيف تم من الأساس ، فعندما طلب من الكنيسة ظهورها إعلاميا ظهر هذا التسجيل الذي قلل البابا من " كونه مجهلاً " قائلا المهم أنها نفس الشخصية التي تتكلم وحديثها " العادي " يؤكد أنها تتحدث من تلقاء نفسها .*
*ومن المقرر عرض الجزء الثاني من الحلقة الاثنين في تمام الثامنة مساء والتي سوف يؤكد فيها البابا علي عدم وجود نشاط تنصيري في مصر ، ويرفض اتهامات الدكتور سليم العوا بتخزين الأسلحة في الكنائس لأن الدولة ليست في غيبوبة من هذا الأمر ، وفيما يتعلق بالموقف السياسي للكنيسة من الانتخابات أشار البابا أن الكنيسة تشجع الناس علي الإدلاء بأصواتهم فقط .*


----------



## elamer1000 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: البابا شنودة ضيف برنامج وجهة نظر يوم 26-9-2010*

*ياريت حد يرفعه على سيرفر سريع وبمساحة متوسطة كتير مش شافه*
*ربنا يباركم*
*+++*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: البابا شنودة ضيف برنامج وجهة نظر يوم 26-9-2010*

ياريت تحملوة فثديو لكى نستطيع المشاهدة


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*لقاء مع قداسة البابا شنودة على قناة الأولى*



 

 [YOUTUBE]eykxxa4fD0s[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]xk6i6MRJF8Y[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]knb5xU4KGpc[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Ose0bFOZKiw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]weCECXbfCyg[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا النهيسى و يا biter على التوضيح و المشاركة الفعالة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: البابا شنودة ضيف برنامج وجهة نظر يوم 26-9-2010*



govany shenoda قال:


> صراحه انا معجبنيش طريقه سيدنا في الرد علي موضوع
> الانبا بيشوي وليه اصلا يعتزر وهو الانبا بشوي غلط في حد
> زي ماهما قالو وشتمو
> الرب يحافظ عليه​



ما تبقاش حماسى أوى كدة

فيه أمور لازم تتحل بالتعقل 

لأن الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب


----------

